# Bark repellant



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So my mom's dog penny has a real barking issue and I have had enough. She gets Willow going and sometimes even Jake. My parents solution has been to put her out on the back deck and let her"bark it out" this sucks at like seven on a Sunday. 
Well I have found the solution. A can of air hubby gave me for cleaning the lap top. They hate the sound. One maybe two squirts and not another peep.
It works so well that today willow was so excited to see my son, but didn't want to bark, so she did a silent open mouth bark/mime thing. 
This little can is highly recommended. (Of course don't spay it at them.) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.. This is what I've used for Lola in the form of pet corrector spray.. It's the same idea I think. Sprays air and makes a pressurised air noise!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no poor willow - I would love to see a dog mime a bark lol
That is funny.
When Ruth recommended it, I meant to put it on my doggy shopping list but haven't yet.
As my two set each other off too.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't get over how well it works. J&W really are not barkers but it comes in handy. Ruth how else can it be used? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I haven't used it for barking but for stopping Lola pulling on the lead. It took one try and weeks later all she needs is to see the can before we go out and she is as good as gold.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Yes.. This is what I've used for Lola in the form of pet corrector spray.. It's the same idea I think. Sprays air and makes a pressurised air noise!


We too have this pet corrector spray, we got it to take out with us on walks after hearing about Mandy's little Piper being attacked (and the other horrid stories that it sparked.) We would use it to hopefully make an aggressive dog back off if it went for one of ours...hopefully we won't need it but I do feel safer knowing I've got it with me, especially if I'm out with them on my own or have my kiddies with me.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo can get overly excited when he sees my elderly mum, who is not to stable on her feet, I give her the can and she just does the odd squirt when he has really lost it with excitement, he soon caught on it means calm down, but isn't terrified of it. I think its much better than shouting at them and pulling them off. I also got it because of Pipers attack and it has been a great dual purpose.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've been using the laser pointer (no barking when chasing) but I think this may be more effective on a permanent basis. I also love it that it isn't sold at the pet store.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We've got the pet corrector spray too Donna, it says it's for any unwanted behaviour but advises just to use it to train out one issue at a time. We also got it as a result of Piper's attack - there must have been a rush on it that day! 
I need to see a vid of Willow's silent film star barking, she actually looks like one of those heroines who get tied to the Train track and flutter their long lashes wanting to be rescued! Jake could be Harold Lloyd


----------

